
Can you tell if these faces are real or GAN-generated? - aveni
http://nikola.mit.edu
======
aveni
Hi HN! We are a pair of students at MIT trying to measure how well humans can
differentiate between real and (current state-of-the-art) GAN-generated faces,
for a class project. We're concerned with GAN images' potential for fake news
/ ads, and we believe it would be good to know, empirically, how often people
get fooled under different image exposure times.

